# How to Switch from Blogger to WordPress without Losing Google Rankings!



## NityaGupta (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello, everyone !

I started a blog a few months back with blogger platform. Now after sometimes I found it improving in terms of organic response and searches I am thinking to upgrade it to WordPress. 

Now I looked over many how to video and read a lot of blogs , but very confusion about one thing that will I be losing any SEO value of it. ?? if not how to migrate it properly without losing any value and URL redirect issues. Also, will the Adsense will get affected by it?? 

for reference, my blog URL is lovestatus[dot]org


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2016)

First of all, please don't try any traffic generating tactics here. That reference URL is not required, your question is clear enough.

That being said, you will have to set up the SEO of your new site once again since all the design and meta data of your previous site won't be carried over to Wordpress. That being said, Blogger has an option to export blog posts to XML, which could be used to import them into Wordpress so that you can get back your posts.


----------



## dinuanzz (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for this awesome SEO techniques!!


----------

